# My guidance counselor called me today...



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

She's getting on my case for being absent so much. "I saw on the computer today that you've missed 30 days this year! I mean, your grades are pretty good considering..." Pretty good? I'm in the top 10% of my class! My psychiatrist and physician have both written notes to the school explaining my conditions, and she didn't even know I have social anxiety! I'm a junior in high school for christ's sake, and I've gone through the same problem every year since third grade! I love how they get to know their students so well - there's no excuse, it's a very small school... Sorry, I'm just ranting! Anyone go through a similar situation?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope - I went to school, even with SA.


----------



## justme18 (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes! Even worse for me, because my anxiety started at the end of my Sophmore year (right before I had to give a big presentation as it happens). That sucked,I had to struggle with being in high school in AP and honors courses as well as constantly feeling like my throat was going to close and I was going to die. Then a roller coaster ride of medication and depression in which I lost the majority of my friends and people completely avoided me. At the end of my Junior year I couldn't do like any of my work and had to have an extension 2 weeks into summer, and still got some D's. My Senior year I barely went and stopped going entirely in about October. The school was a real elitarian bastad about it too- went through this whole fiasco in trying to find accomodations for me- I wasn't pregnant, a drug addict, and didn't have learning disabilities. So apparently they didn't know what to do with me (as I was still in AP classes) and tried to fail me, punish me, etc. Which I find funny because I live outside of Philly on the well-to-do wealthy and 'progressive' mainline and went a really good school district. Finally I had to basically do the majority of my Senior year at a small alternative school (which the district had to pay a lot for) for kids like me. About 8 other people there, but at least I graduated with my class. I had the best times of my life in high school as well as the worst. 

Wow..sorry about that off tangent rant, I really haven't thought about that in a while. Yes that does suck though, school administrators that try to punish you and be nasty to you for having anxiety. WTF is that? I wanted to scream and cry at these people, that I couldn't help it, but they just thought I was a disciplinary case or something, which I clearly was not.


----------



## staystrong12 (Mar 11, 2009)

yes i hate going to school everyday...teachers know im going through a rough time because my guidance counslor told them..but they think that im depressed...not that i'm have social anxiety so when they call on me to answer a question i just say i dont know and i feel like i want to die every time...i have 48 days of school left! just thinking about that everyday


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

staystrong12 said:


> yes i hate going to school everyday...teachers know im going through a rough time because my guidance counslor told them..but they think that im depressed...not that i'm have social anxiety so when they call on me to answer a question i just say i dont know and i feel like i want to die every time...i have 48 days of school left! just thinking about that everyday


Lol, I'm counting down the days too


----------

